# tgs07 mounting removing question



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Any body make a stand or dolly for the tgs07 or similar tailgate spreader? Did a search that came up short, sorry if this is a rehashed question. This is for one person to mount dismount unit hopefully empty! thanks


----------



## CCL LLC (Jun 28, 2011)

hosenfeffer;1321692 said:


> Any body make a stand or dolly for the tgs07 or similar tailgate spreader? Did a search that came up short, sorry if this is a rehashed question. This is for one person to mount dismount unit hopefully empty! thanks


I have 2 cinder blocks with a 2x8 on top, it sits there perfectly. Sometime I throw a 5 gallon bucket under the tongue for some extra support.


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

took an old HD furniture dolly last night and made a 2x frame on top with a 1/2 plywood sheet on top of that with an old small floor jack on the dolly frame seems to be a moveable set up. Will see what happens when there is some weight in it.
Just want to back up to the garage and unhook and wheel it out of the way.


----------



## jfarme02 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just purchased the same spreader and wonder if anyone has come up with any new ways to remove/install the spreader?


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

We make one also with 2x's, plywood and dolly wheels but becareful not to make too high because your truck hieght will change with plow and or ballast. We made ours shorter and cut wedges out of 2x4's to adjust the hieght.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Motorcycle jack, and build a wooden jig so that it will hold both the hitch part and the back, then I strap it. I can remove or install easy at any height.


----------



## jfarme02 (Nov 29, 2011)

Do either of you have pictures? I have a 4-wheeler jack that might work...


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

I cant send picks on this site do not know why. my email is [email protected] send me a emil and I can send you some picks.


----------



## Nutz4Plowing (Apr 24, 2012)

I use a refrigerator two wheel hand truck. It has a strap that goes around the unit and works great...Empty that is...Just a ratchet strap, and the lip under the frame and wheel it on and off with ease. No pics for you...sorry GL


----------

